# Probleme Installation Windows XP Edition Familiale SP2



## Pouloulou20 (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour c'est la première fois que je post alors je vais faire de mon mieux 

J'installe Windows XP Edition Familiale SP2 sur mon Macbook Pro et quand j'insère le CD de Léopard pour faire reconnaître les composants au bout de quelques seconde et bin sa fait un Message Bleu, alors si vous pouvez m'aider a résoudre le problème .
J'ai déja reformaté mais toujours la même choses quand je met le CD Léopard.
Voila .


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

qu'est-ce qu'il est écrit sur le message bleu ?


----------



## Pouloulou20 (15 Juin 2008)

Le problème c'est que le message bleu s'affiche vite soit impossible de voir se qui est écrit .
Voila .


----------

